# C59 bottom bracket cable rub



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

Good afternoon fellow C59ers.

Has anyone else noticed that the front derailleur cable cuts into the paint on the bottom bracket shell when the standard Colnago cable router is bolted on? I've solved the problem for now by running the cable through a small plastic sleeve and then through the router. This doesn't look as clean as I would like. I ride a 61. My very knowledgeable Colnago shop says that piece is only in one size. Flip your 59s over and let me know if you have the same issue and if so how you'll solve it.

Thanks.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have an EPQ, same bottom bracket as the C 59. I use a section of plastic tubing from the bottom bracket cable guide, through the hole in the frame and nearly to the front derailleur pinch bolt. This protects the paint on the bottom bracket, the guide hole in the frame and also the seat tube. An added bonus is that it helps keep the cable clean as well. The appearance may not be as clean, but the paint is protected. You could also use some clear tape for protection; it will likely wear fairly rapidly.


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi 

I had a look at my c59 bb, and yes the FD cable is cutting into the paint. Not impressed.
I think I'll do what you did.

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

*Cx-1*

I had the same issue on my cx-1. Cables were acting like a saw everytime you shifted. After about a week of complaining colnago finally sent me a guide that would work. And they suck me with the postage.


----------



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

Too Cold,

How did you contact Colnago? Phone? Email? I think I'd like to do what you did so I can get rid of the sleeve encasing my front derailleur cable.

Thanks, 

Vagabond


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I did it with a Campagnolo Cable guide. What do you think?


----------

